# problème de connexion à ma boîte mail aol



## mllesolshine (29 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour, 

Voilà, je dispose d'internet par le biais du réseau propre à ma résidence. Il y a peu, un petit soucis de config à leur niveau nous a empéché l'accès à toutes les pages sécurisées (banque mails...). Ce problème reglé, j'ai pu à nouveau accéder à ces pages... sauf à ma boîte mail aol ! J'ai essayé depuis le pc de mon ami (même réseau) et ça marche... donc je suppose que c'est lié à un pb de config de mon mac (sous osX)... mais lequel? j'ai essayé avec plusieurs navigateurs et ça ne marche pas mieux. 

Quelqu'un a une idée ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## pascalformac (29 Janvier 2007)

bonjour 
tu ne donnes pas assez de d&#233;tails

quel r&#233;seau ( quel FAI)?
aol mail est il une page s&#233;curiis&#233;e ou non ( pas &#233;vident)?
et d'ailleurs quel aol?
( y en a dans le monde entier.... .com? .fr?.ca? etc)
Tu arrives &#224; aller sur d'autres sites s&#233;curis&#233;s?


----------



## mllesolshine (29 Janvier 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> bonjour
> tu ne donnes pas assez de détails
> 
> quel réseau ( quel FAI)?
> ...




ah! l'ordinateur et tous ses mystères... il y a de quoi être dérouté parfois


----------



## pascalformac (29 Janvier 2007)

mllesolshine a dit:


> ah! l'ordinateur et tous ses myst&#232;res... il y a de quoi &#234;tre d&#233;rout&#233; parfois


Ben justement on est l&#224; pour t'aider.

Pourquoi tu r&#233;ponds pas aux questions et ne  donnes pas plus d'infos?
C'est ton int&#233;r&#234;t pourtant...


----------



## mllesolshine (30 Janvier 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ben justement on est là pour t'aider.
> 
> Pourquoi tu réponds pas aux questions et ne  donnes pas plus d'infos?
> C'est ton intérêt pourtant...



sisi g répondu ! mais de telle sorte que c'est inséré dans le message d'origine (que j'ai cité et qui apparait sur fond grisé) chaque réponse suit la question à laquelle elle se rattache...


----------



## pascalformac (30 Janvier 2007)

mllesolshine a dit:


> sisi g répondu !


Ah ok, vu en relisant ce qui était sensé n'être... que une citation


> mais de telle sorte que c'est inséré dans le message d'origine (que j'ai cité et qui apparait sur fond grisé) chaque réponse suit la question à laquelle elle se rattache...


c'est parce que tu n'utilises pas la forme standard  habituelle
qui est_ citation  puis  ta réponse_  suivi d'une autre  _citation puis ta réponse_
comme je viens de le faire

A part ca je sèche sur ton mystère.


----------



## mllesolshine (31 Janvier 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> A part ca je sèche sur ton mystère.





Snif tanpis... je me sens moins seule devant cette énigme au moins ! lol 
merci quand même. bonne continuation


----------



## pascalformac (31 Janvier 2007)

et  une  solution ne serait  tout simplement pas ..ca?
configurer aol en IMAP , pas en POP

Ce qui m'y fait penser c'est ca:
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=165808


----------



## mllesolshine (1 Février 2007)

En effet j'ai réussi grâce à ton aide à accéder a nouveau à mes mail... le mystère reste entier en ce qui concerne l'accès à ma boîte mail par le site d'aol (webmail par l'intermédiaire de firefox par exemple) mais j'ai fouiné un peu sur le net en partant de ce que tu m'as dit et j'ai fini par télécharger Thunderbird et j'ai configuré aol en IMAP (imap.aol.com, après avoir essayé en vain en .fr) et en SMTP pour le serveur sortant. Et ça a l'air de fonctionner !  merci encore. et bonne continuation dans cet univers troublant de l'informatique :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (1 Février 2007)

tr&#232;s bizarre 
 thunderbird peut acceder, tant mieux  , mais  toi tu devrais pouvoir aussi ( m&#234;me si  aller sur un http*s* ou se connecter &#224; un serveur pop ou imap ou smtp  ce n'est pas le m&#234;me service)


----------



## mllesolshine (5 Février 2007)

bizarre en effet... et d'ailleurs la reception fonctionnait bien avec TB mais après vériication le serveur d'envoi fait sa tête de cochon... impossible d'envoyer des mails ! faudra que je vois ce que je peux faire mais pour l'instant pas le temps de m'occuper de ça, malheureusement !


----------

